# Moving to Netherlands (Amsterdam) as a Partner



## KimberlyRoo (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello everyone,

My boyfriend has been promoted to a new position that is in Amsterdam. He is Spanish living in the UK and I am British (living in the UK). We've been together since October 2015 and I moved into his house in May of this year.

My worry is that he didn't put my name on any official documentation so I'm concerned that as I'd be going as a partner I need proof of our relationship. What exactly is considered proof? 

We have a joint bank account and I have some documents addressed to me that are in our address (and others for my parent's address). I recently changed address on the electoral role, have a few things from the bank, supermarkets, and some other things but nothing 'official' such as a tenancy agreement - I read at least 6 months as an example, but this would be useless as we will move end of January. 

We have hundreds of photos and have kept things like cinema tickets, train tickets, long-distance bus journey tickets from trips we've gone on together and in the last year I've been to Spain three times with him to meet his family so we have a lot of things that show we've visited places together but perhaps this is not enough for moving to another country! Would this be enough or do we need far more 'real' proof of our relationship?

It has happened so quickly as he was interviewed last week after applying the week before and he's ready to move in February (2nd), and I'd likely go 1 month later. 

I am quite concerned because I really don't know where to begin so appreciate any advice!

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For the moment, both the UK and the Netherlands are still EU members, so you still have every right to move to Amsterdam on your own without having to prove your relationship. Once you get to Amsterdam, there may be some need to prove your residence or your "status" in the country - usually to qualify for benefits or to register for various functions. Are you planning on looking for a job there? 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## KimberlyRoo (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi Bev, thank you so much for your reply - I am panicking a bit as it has happened so quickly.

I am not sure about work yet as I am still studying - fortunately with the Open Uni so can study abroad - but I do not speak any Dutch at all, and will be leaving a basic job with few skills so really not looking optimistic for me getting a job but I certainly want to try as I am currently working/studying towards teaching English as a foreign language. However, I believe to teach in the Netherlands I would have to finished my degree first, so really haven't got that far... still worried about being able to enter right now. 

What I've come across is even as an EU citizen as a partner of an EU citizen we have to have proof we are both single and in an exclusive, long-term relationship but I have no idea what type of proof they require and haven't found any information regarding that aside from bills etc but my name isn't on anything like that. So the proof is really what is concerning me. 

What I've read so far is from Expatica but because I'm new here I can't post them until I make more posts. 

Kind regards,
Kimberly.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 15, 2013)

KimberlyRoo said:


> Hi Bev, thank you so much for your reply - I am panicking a bit as it has happened so quickly.
> 
> I am not sure about work yet as I am still studying - fortunately with the Open Uni so can study abroad - but I do not speak any Dutch at all, and will be leaving a basic job with few skills so really not looking optimistic for me getting a job but I certainly want to try as I am currently working/studying towards teaching English as a foreign language. However, I believe to teach in the Netherlands I would have to finished my degree first, so really haven't got that far... still worried about being able to enter right now.
> 
> ...



Not sure who you need to show this evidence to.
As EU citizens there is no need to register on entering the country
Suggest you might be over thinking the situation

My son was born in the UK and Im Greek, neither of us are registered from an immigration perspective

good luck


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Netherlands is an over regulated country and from what I know there are at least two things you should do/research:

You are 100% required to register with the gemeente and they will give you your BSN, and you are 100% required to have health insurance, or you will be fined. You need a BSN to get health insurance.

To get the BSN/register at the gemeente you need to show, in your case, your rental contract. When you look around for rentals the apt. listing may say 'registration possible'. 

On top of that, as far as I know, NL does not allow non-relatives to share a dwelling -sounds strange but I once considered sharing with a friend and ran into that problem. 

People do get around it (maybe students are exempted?) somehow (perhaps they remain registered at their parents' house instead idk). Anyway, I don't know the particulars but just saying you might run into this issue in which case you might have to show that you have a cemented relationship with this person.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 15, 2013)

expat16 said:


> Netherlands is an over regulated country and from what I know there are at least two things you should do/research:
> 
> You are 100% required to register with the gemeente and they will give you your BSN, and you are 100% required to have health insurance, or you will be fined. You need a BSN to get health insurance.
> 
> ...


Correct but this registration is not immigration related and again is a no brainier if your carrying an EU passport.


TBH we never had issues registering non- relatives in the same dwelling
A mate was flat sharing and the landlord didn't want them registering 

thanks


----------

